# Wanted - Clamp Band Adapter from front mech



## Tharg2007 (29 Nov 2008)

Im after a Clamp Band Adapter from a shimano front mech, they are usually two little pieces of curved alloy like a shim. They come with clap on mechs to resize from 31mm to 28mm. Anyone have one knocking about?


----------



## Tharg2007 (30 Nov 2008)

cheers


----------

